# Service und Support > Testforum >  multiparametrisches MRT

## Demian1

Guten Tag, ich bin noch neu im Forum und muss nochüben. Grüße  Demian1

----------


## RalfDm

Genau dazu ist das Testforum ja da!

Ralf

----------

